# 20% off for Sportsman's Guide Members - One Day Only



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I always try to pass on awesome deals from SG and this is a pretty sweet one. Clayjunky 

Description:
One Day Only promotion for Sportman's Guide Members. Get additional 10% discount for a total of 20% off any order (additional 5% on ammo) using coupon code SK669. This is a great opportunity to get a nice discount on MAP products (Minimum Advertised Price), high priced optics or part kits. Here are some examples:
EOTech sights with 20% off, 512.A65/1 for $331.95 after Coupon + S/H,
Trijicon sights with 20% off after coupon, TriPower 30 mm Red Chevron Reticle Sight for $536,
AK47 and AR15 Part Kits with 20% discount, the popular DPMS Sportical Kit is only $439 + S/H,
Slide Fire Bump Stock for AR15 is $296 and for AK47 is $239 after Coupon,
Night Vision Scopes.


----------

